# 1974 Starcraft 14' mod.



## muskiemike12 (Jun 24, 2011)

I am starting to work on my 14' starcraft seafarer, I think it is anyway. The boat weighs around 170# and I have a 1974 9.9 Evinrude that goes on it. I want to make it more fisherman friendly. I'm going to add a front deck, pedistal seats, flat floor w/ carpet and a bow mount Minkota. I already stripped it down bare and need to replace the wood tops on the benches. Next week I should get some time to work on it some more.


----------



## muskiemike12 (Jun 9, 2013)

Well, it has been 2 years and I finally started to work on it. I have been working 3 jobs after getting laid off 3 years ago and have had little spare time. I am down to 2 jobs now and might be able to use my boat this summer. I started the framing for the front deck on Friday.


----------



## BCOWANWHEELS (Jun 16, 2013)

DONT RUSH IT, enjoy the refurb as all you can do when its done is go FISHING LOL


----------



## muskiemike12 (Aug 8, 2013)

Well it is 95% complete, just a few loose ends I need to tie up. I had it out on Tuesday and it fished great! I'll post some pics later tonight.


----------



## muskiemike12 (Aug 9, 2013)

I completed the electrical work today and is all wired up. Night lights and nav lights have switches on a pannel mounted under the rear bench. Fully carpeted deck and under deck storage. I'm headed out fishing tomorrow morning.


----------



## kylerprochaska (Aug 9, 2013)

Looks great man, I like the wood/carpet combo for the front deck!


----------



## muskiemike12 (Aug 9, 2013)

Thanks! That wasn't the the plan, a mouse chewed a hole in the roll of carpet in the garage last winter and I ran short on carpet to do the benches.


----------



## muskiemike12 (Aug 10, 2013)

Here is an updated pic of the rear bench with the lights and switch panel.


----------



## rscottp (Mar 25, 2014)

I like it! Very efficient.


----------



## muskiemike12 (Mar 26, 2014)

Thanks Scott! Now if we can just get rid of the foot of snow and 3 feet of ice around here, I can get it out.


----------

